# Your views on Nokia E75!



## follower of krazzy (Apr 28, 2009)

Nokia E75 is out! the MRP is 26299, however it may vary from region to region. 

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0810/6fc24f28709444b1b080138f98523956.jpg

Here are the full specs for the Nokia E75 :

Hardware:

Dimensions

* Form: Side slider with full keyboard
* Dimensions: 111.8 x 50/80 x 14.4 mm
* Weight: 139 g
* Volume: 69 cc
* Full keyboard + number keys
* High quality QVGA display

Keys and Input Method

* Full QWERTY keyboard
* Dedicated one-touch keys: Home, calendar and email
* Speaker dependent and speaker independent voice dialling
* Intelligent input with auto-completion, auto-correction and learning capability
* Accelerated scrolling with Navi™ Key
* Notification light in Navi™ Key

Security Features

* Device lock
* Remove lock
* Data encryption for both phone memory and microSD content

Memory

* 4GB microSD HC memory card included, hot swappable, support up to 16 GB
* 50 MB internal dynamic memory

Data Transfer

* CSD
* HSCSD
* GPRS class A, multislot class 32, maximum speed 100/60 kbps (DL/UL)
* EDGE class A, multislot class 32, maximum speed 296/177.6 kbps (DL/UL)
* WCDMA 900/2100 or 850/1900 or 850/2100, maximum speed 384/384 kbps (DL/UL)
* HSDPA class 6, maximum speed 3.6 Mbps/384 kbps (DL/UL)
* WLAN IEEE 802.11b/g
* WLAN Security: WPA2-Enterprise, WPA2-Personal, WPA-Enterprise, WPA-Personal, WEP
* WLAN Quality of Service: WMM, U-APSD
* WLAN Wizard
* TCP/IP support
* Nokia PC Internet Access (capability to serve as a data modem)
* IETF SIP and 3GPP
* Requires data service. Data services may not be available in all networks. Data transmission speeds may be as high as 3.6 Mbps, but may vary based upon network capabilities and other conditions. The establishment and continuation of a data connection depends on network availability, provider support and signal strength.

Display and User Interface

* Size: 2.4"
* Resolution: 320 x 240 pixels (QVGA)
* Up to 16 million colours
* TFT active matrix (QVGA)
* Two customisable home screen modes

Power Management

* BL-4U 1000 mAh Li-Ion standard battery
* Talk time:
o GSM up to 5 h 20 min
o WCDMA up to 4 h 20 min
o VoIP over WLAN: Up to 9 hours
* Standby time:
o GSM up to 280 hours
o WCDMA up to 270 hours
o WLAN up to 130 hours
* Music playback time (maximum): 25 hours

Operating Frequency

* Nokia E75-1 Quad-band EGSM 850/900/1800/1900, WCDMA 900/1900/2100 HSDPA
* Nokia E75-2 Quad-band EGSM 850/900/1800/1900, WCDMA 850/1900/2100 HSDPA
* Offline mode

Connectivity

* Bluetooth version 2.0 with Enhanced Data Rate
o Bluetooth profiles: A2DP, AVRCP, BIP, BPP, DI, DUN, FTP, GAVDP, GAP, GOEP, HFP, HSP, HID, OPP, PBAP, SPP, SAP
* MTP (Multimedia Transfer Protocol) support
* High-Speed USB 2.0
* Printing
* Network (Raw). Direct TCP/IP socket connection to any specified port (a.k.a. HP JetDirectTM).
* Network (LPR). Line Printer Daemon protocol (RFC1179).
* Printing to file
* USB PictBridge printing
* Support for local and remote SyncML synchronisation, iSync, Intellisync, ActiveSync
* Micro-USB connector support charging, High-Speed USB 2.0
* 3.5 mm AV connector

Design :


Colours and Covers

* Available in-box colours:
o Silver black
o Red
o Copper yellow

Personalisation

* Customisable profiles
* Customisable ring tones
* Customisable video ring tones
* Support for talking ring tones
* Customisable themes
* Customisable home screen content in Business and Personal modes

Communications:

Email and Messaging

* Supported protocols: IMAP4, Mail for Exchange, POP3, SMTP
* Support for email attachments
* IMAP IDLE support
* Support for Nokia Messaging service
* Easy email set-up
* SMS
* Multiple SMS deletion
* Text-to-speech message reader
* MMS
* Distribution lists for messaging
* Instant messaging with Presence-enhanced contacts
* Cell broadcast
* IBM Lotus Notes Traveler

Browsing and Internet

* Supported markup languages: HTML, XHTML MP, WML, CSS
* Supported protocols: HTTP, WAP 2.0
* TCP/IP support
* Nokia browser
o JavaScript version 1.3 and 1.5
o Mini Map
* Nokia Mobile Search
* Nokia PC Internet Access (capability to serve as a data modem)

Call Management

* Integrated handsfree speakerphone
* Automatic answer with headset or car kit
* Any key answer
* Call waiting, call hold, call divert
* 3GPP VCC
* Call timer
* Logging of dialled, received and missed calls
* Automatic redial and fallback
* Speed dialling
* Fixed dialling number support
* Vibrating alert (internal)
* Side volume keys
* Mute key
* Contacts with images
* Conference calling
* Push to talk
* VoIP

Software & Applications :

Applications

* Java™ MIDP 2.1
* Flash Lite 3.0
* Chat and instant messaging
* Nokia browser
o JavaScript version 1.3 and 1.5
o Mini Map
* Dictionary
* Quickoffice (Quickword, Quickpoint, Quicksheet)
* PDF Viewer
* ZIP Manager
* Download!
* File Manager
* Nokia Search
* Nokia Maps

Software Platform

* S60 3rd Edition
* Feature Pack 2 based on Symbian OS v9.3
* Two home screens with customisable active standby views
* Voice commands

Personal Information Management (PIM): Contacts, Clock, Calendar etc.

* Advanced contacts database: multiple number and e-mail details per contact, contacts with images
* Support for company name search
* Support for assigning images to contacts
*
* Support for contact groups
* Closed user group support
* Fixed Dialling Number support
* Clock: analogue and digital
* Reminders
* Calculator with advanced functions
* Calendar with week and month view
* Converter
* Active Notes
* To-do list
* PIM information viewable during call

Video:

Video Cameras

* Main camera:
o 640 x 480 (VGA) up to 30 fps
o 320 x 240 (QVGA) up to 30 fps
o 176 x 144 at 15 fps (QCIF)
o digital video zoom
o video light
* 176 x 144 at 15 fps (QCIF)
* digital video zoom
* video light
* Front camera:
o Video recording at up to 176 x 144 pixels (QCIF) and up to 15 fps
o Up to 2x digital video zoom

Video Sharing & Playback

* RealPlayer
* Real time video sharing to another compatible mobile device
* Video sharing support (WCDMA network services)
* Online album/blog: photo/video uploading from gallery
* Video playback file formats: Flash Video, mp4, .3gp; codecs: H.263, MPEG-4 VSP,RealVideo,H.264 and WMV9
* Video streaming: .3gp, mp4, .rm
* Customisable video ring tones

Video Codecs & Formats

* Video recording file formats: .mp4, .3gp; codecs: H.263, MPEG-4 VSP
* Audio recording formats: AMR, AAC
* Video white balance modes: automatic, sunny, incandescent, fluorescent
* Scene modes: automatic, night
* Colour tone modes: normal, sepia, black & white, negative
* Clip length (maximum): 1 h
* Video calling: 3GPP Video Call with H.263, MPEG-4 and H.264 video codecs and AMR-NB audio

Photography :

Camera

* 3.2 megapixel camera (2048 x 1536 pixels)
* Image formats: JPEG/EXIF
* CMOS sensor
* 8X digital zoom
* Autofocus
* Focal length: 3.7 mm
* Focus range: 10 cm to infinity
* Macro focus: 10-60 cm
* LED flash

Image Capture

* Flash modes: Automatic, On, Red-eye reduction, Off
* Flash operating range: 1 m
* White balance modes: automatic, sunny, incandescent, fluorescent
* Centre weighted auto exposure; exposure compensation:
+2 ~ -2EV at 0.7 step
* Capture modes: still, sequence, self-timer, video
* Scene modes: auto, user defined, close-up, portrait, landscape, night, night portrait /li>
* Colour tone modes: normal, sepia, black & white, negative
* Full-screen viewfinder with grid
* Active toolbar
* Share photos with Share on Ovi

E75 Music

Music and Audio :

Music and Audio Features 

* Music player
* Media player
* Music playback file formats: .mp3, .wma, .aac, AAC+, eAAC+
* Audio streaming formats: .rm, .eAAC+
* FM radio 87.5-108 MHz
* Internet Radio
* 3.5 mm Nokia AV connector
* Nokia Music Manager
* Nokia Music Store support
* Nokia Video Manager
* Nokia Podcasting support
* Customisable ring tones
* Synchronise music with Windows Media Player
* Navi™ wheel support
* Voice Aid 

Voice and Audio Recording

* Voice commands
* Speaker dependent and speaker independent voice dialling (SIND)
* Voice recorder
* Audio recording formats: AMR-WB, AMR-NB
* Speech codecs: FR, EFR, HRO/1, AMR-HR, and AMR-FR
* Text-to-speech

Navigation 


Maps and Navigation

* Integrated A-GPS
* Nokia Maps application

Package Contents

Sales Package Contents

* Nokia E75
* Nokia Battery (BL-4U)
* Nokia High-Efficiency Charger (AC-8), reduce standby energy consumption to just 10% of the power used by conventional chargers
* Nokia Connectivity cable (CA-101)
* Nokia Stereo Headset (HS-43)
* User Guide, Quick Start Guide and other documentation
* 4 GB microSD memory card

check out on www.emailwithease.com/forum


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 29, 2009)

I think its good enough...It has all quality of good business phone and multimedia phone...just that I didnt like the business keys on front...i wish they can be custamised...
Build looks good....


----------



## Tamoghno (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm more interested on e55. 28 days standby FTW !


----------



## follower of krazzy (Apr 29, 2009)

anyone used nokia messaging service? any idea how's the experience on E75?


----------



## amitabhishek (May 8, 2009)

follower of krazzy said:


> Nokia E75 is out! the MRP is 26299, however it may vary from region to region.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



WTF? The URL that you have given would have sufficed.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 9, 2009)

E71 Or BlackBerry Curve FTW !


----------



## kwimp (May 10, 2009)

This Time For Using Mail Services Nokia Is Best If You Have Any Corporate Mail Use Mail For Exchange Its an Free Services Work Like Push Mail. And If You Want Personal Mail Use Nokia Messaging Its An Paid Service But You Can Use One Month Trial After That Service Provider Is Charge For This Service. And Blackberry Is Not any Free Or Trial Service. So Why Blackberry?


----------



## k4ce (May 27, 2009)

not for me ...


----------



## vk123 (May 29, 2009)

Im drooling after seeing this 

*www.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/Rita/E75%20vs%20E71/102_0870_web.jpg


----------



## paradisevikas (May 31, 2009)

if u want an tried and tested phone then e71 suites u best even if i had tht budget i had opted for e71.its nice and sleek phone all cased in steel.
still if want want e75 then i wud suggest u tht wait for 2-3 months u'll get actual picture tht how this phone performs n moreover there r chances tht u'll get price benefits


----------



## k4ce (May 31, 2009)

e series aint my type ... but yeah , given a choice , i wud go for the e71 over the e75


----------



## talwar (Jun 2, 2009)

@k4ce
E71 Has Too Big In Size I Like E75 Quite Handy And Looks Great When Side Slide Is Open.




k4ce said:


> e series aint my type ... but yeah , given a choice , i wud go for the e71 over the e75


----------



## acewin (Jun 2, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> I'm more interested on e55. 28 days standby FTW !



+1 e55 is better over e75 in comparision to price and feature E75 gives.


----------



## sdmaverick (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi guys,

nice battle goin on with the e71 and e75....

no doubt the E71 is a tried and tested fone with a good solid form factor and a good qwerty 

but let me tell u in case u r an executive or even for that matter a personal user looking for mobile productivity, then E75 is the way to go mates 

I keep getting new phones from Nokia for testing purposes and can assure u the E75 definitely lives upto the expectations with the integrated nokia messaging service which ran flawlessly. Add to that the form factor and a spacious qwerty experience....

So dont hesitate in checking out one or asking any questions relating to the device....

Cheers!


----------



## girish.g (Jun 7, 2009)

used the phone yesterday at X-cite, The qwerty keypad is awesome,but the numeric keypad is hard, the screen looks smallish because of the space they left at the top.


----------



## manishjha18 (Jun 8, 2009)

used the phone--battery back up-whole 2 days with wlan on .it has an awesome web browser.


----------



## sdmaverick (Jun 8, 2009)

@Girish,

hi mate...

yep the numeric keys did feel a little hard but that was alrite after a months usage.... 

probably nokia fones get smoother as u keep using them over time 

As far as the screen goes, its the standard screen size used in fones like the N81 i.e 2.4 inches....but the main thing that incites me is the form factor wherein the qwerty slides into view only when u need it  

Cheers!


----------



## sdmaverick (Jun 8, 2009)

@Manish

thats awesome bro 

Tw days with wlan on 

u must be one busy executive 

cheers!


----------



## ziha786 (Jun 8, 2009)

@ sdmaverick
if i am using alpha numeric keypad and want qwerty keypad its not slide with one hand its just irritating.  am just dropped my phone. Its Such Bad Sliding Option.




sdmaverick said:


> @Girish,
> 
> hi mate...
> 
> ...


----------



## sdmaverick (Jun 9, 2009)

@ziha786

really sorry to hear that mate 

the sliding mechanism as i said is stiff in the beginning and tends to become smoother with usage....though i never felt my slider too tight for that matter... i can relate coz i had similar problem with my n81 slider at first....

cheers!


----------



## ziha786 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nokia N95 8GB & E66 both has very smooth sliding.
But in E75 i think its manufacturing defect.
 So pls telll if any one facing the same problem.......




sdmaverick said:


> @ziha786
> 
> really sorry to hear that mate
> 
> ...


----------



## sdmaverick (Jun 10, 2009)

@Ziha,

It might be a batch specific problem that u mite be facing mate....because i tried out 3 different fones (E75's) of my friends and one seemed a little stiffer than the other two rest all were same in sliding....

in any case u can ask for a repair or replacement from nokia care if ure within warranty 

cheers!


----------



## kwimp (Jun 10, 2009)

Here IS An E66 More Handy Stylish And Sliding Phone With All Feature Except Ngage Games.

So Why You Pay Extra For E75. 

E66 Is Very Nice And Smart Business Phone Support MFE, NMS and all E75 Features. Excepts Ngage Games.???




talwar said:


> @k4ce
> E71 Has Too Big In Size I Like E75 Quite Handy And Looks Great When Side Slide Is Open.


----------



## sdmaverick (Jun 13, 2009)

@kwimp

buddy ure forgettin a lotta new additions to the e75, mainly the fp2, a2dp support, 31/2 mm jack to name some...

A platform should always be current for an executive   

cheers!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 13, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> I'm more interested on e55. 28 days standby FTW !



Samsung has an Rs. 1500 phone with 12hrs talktime on a full charge and an insane battery backup. There was another one for 2.2K or something with 16 hour talktime. They were from the Samsung Guru series BTW.

Compared to that, this with 8 hours talktime does not appear too enticing.



acewin said:


> +1 e55 is better over e75 in comparision to price and feature E75 gives.


How can you compare an ordinary phone to a full QWERTY phone ? Only REAL typists will tell you the importance of going full qwerty.

The two cater different categories. You can't compare them.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 30, 2009)

@sdmaverick
Yes m agree With you this mobile is more convenient with Two Side Keypad and good Work efficiently out of the office. *Stay updated on your emails*, and edit slides, spreadsheets, and documents right on your device.
Access important corporate data or manage your personal information remotely.

Enjoy....




sdmaverick said:


> @kwimp
> 
> buddy ure forgettin a lotta new additions to the e75, mainly the fp2, a2dp support, 31/2 mm jack to name some...
> 
> ...


----------



## ziha786 (Jul 6, 2009)

the browser doesn't seem to be optimized in the Facebook.
can't Nokia provide a single window application that let's you connect with multiple social networks at a time like orkut, facebook, gtalk etc? 
It will be interesting to see something like that! Imagine how convenient it will be if i could get an option like connect to with options of my social profiles. let me know if anybody knows this!





sdmaverick said:


> @kwimp
> 
> buddy ure forgettin a lotta new additions to the e75, mainly the fp2, a2dp support, 31/2 mm jack to name some...
> 
> ...


----------



## kishorjain.jain7 (Jul 17, 2009)

has the price come down?


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 17, 2009)

the price is around 23000


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 17, 2009)

here are my views on E75 .. i am actually playing around with both e75 and n97 

but won't go into comparing.. except mentioning a few common points 

pros
it's sturdy and solid.. that's imp for qwerty 
fp2 as always gives u loads of options like short cuts, search etc that i really miss on the n97
nice integration of facebook and windows live 
good for gaming on n-gage 
off center screen in landscape mode, the layout feels comfortable 
nice keyboard, very comfortable for long messaging 
good for email use, i find this one very ease to use, comes with an inbuilt nokia messaging client (see screen shot attached)
nice browser
os very snappy unlike the e71, which i found acting a bit slow at times
nice music output 

cons
no instruction to home keys, comes without any marks f and j kets
find the silver bar that splits into two sides a bit weird, but that cud be my personal take

don't really have much to complain except i wish if this had a touch screen probably i wouldn't have been playing with the n97 8)

here are some screen shots

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1006/c10ede6c5bb34b35847eb42ab37af54c.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1006/58c7e1bafa61486f83d2ad3111fbcaf0.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1006/f13fa6b2a41746f2880247512e1c24f6.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1006/283f7b1e13bb40839f68ac029f46bad9.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1006/44848e26945b4ddc8c9f2a5c0d5c1ba4.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1006/c61959f22a1e46898480d6f1c4b3beea.jpg


----------



## talwar (Jul 22, 2009)

Download Ovi Store Application For Your E75

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1020/974e32fdcc2448fdb5a2e54edd461540.jpg
Download Ovi Store Application On E75
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1020/ccad7ae8c2b84e84a8f99cb396498500.jpg
Here you can search for Im mssenger
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1020/2b8a480ada72445492806d9f31b50ce9.jpg
social network widget
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1020/9e684be004be403789a3da5da9dbba81.jpg
All in One Chatting Messenger

This application help for chatting with all messenger like yahoo, gtalk,msn,windows live... and lots more... 




ziha786 said:


> the browser doesn't seem to be optimized in the Facebook.
> can't Nokia provide a single window application that let's you connect with multiple social networks at a time like orkut, facebook, gtalk etc?
> It will be interesting to see something like that! Imagine how convenient it will be if i could get an option like connect to with options of my social profiles. let me know if anybody knows this!


----------



## kwimp (Jul 23, 2009)

@ talwar.. i see the facebook icon on the screen shot there.. does the e75 ship with the facebook app similar to N97?? don't tell me


----------



## sdmaverick (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi guys,

u can go to the DOWNLOAD section from ure menu in E75 and choose the various IM options and other cool stuff...

Social networking on the E75 is pretty good...head over to m.google.com from ure fone browser and download the full fledged ORKUT APP....its pretty cool

also, u can download an app called Fring which lets u access orkut, facebook, twitter etc on ure device...

Cheers!


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 3, 2009)

financial director - This is a business news widget there you can read business news and info in your Phone i have Nokia E75 and Financial director Widget in My phone....I really love to read some good business news but every time generally i have no time for business news Many times,but now i have a solution Financial director for my all business news and info.... so guy's i think you also want to know what is Here i want to share some reviews and screen shot about this financial director 

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1045/e8d71df12dfa4bc7a1a971b6ce74c49b.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1045/c495dc7decfa4715a47acb275ed1f505.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1045/32a48586696d4fe9bcc1989fea3b9e2f.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1045/69e70437a9854461ac94c2f2f4bf75e2.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1045/c91746fae8df4617ae34f214baf31cc9.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1045/f8d78dc234e44d599ae5e7a7cda4a802.jpg


----------



## kwimp (Aug 4, 2009)

@ Follower Of Krazzy
Nice info...

I am using E63 and setting up email on my phone.it is very very complicated because before few day,s i have ask for email setting to my network provider but they did not given me any relevant help still i am facing the problem to set the email setting in my phone (e63) pls help me guy,s


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 7, 2009)

@ kwimp
visit on this community and see how to make email setup easy and simple. also you can see the screen shot for step by step help.
*www.emailwithease.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4340


----------



## kwimp (Aug 8, 2009)

oh itss too easy to setup email on mobile and i a doing a silly mistake every time... but now i also know about the configuration of nokia emails.. thanks follower of krazzy...


----------



## ziha786 (Aug 10, 2009)

Guys you all are get your hand on this phone,i had several problems with it
1) Contacts cannot be accessed - Memory cache not accessible
2) Network connection to service provider lost in space at times
3)Radio not functioning properly
I have the latest upgrade version 110.48.125, i guess Nokia should get to work for another upgrade on the firmwar???/
Plz Help


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 11, 2009)

I also using E75 But not seen this type problem
I think if have virus in your phone, so remove your virus to connect your phone with Pc and run Pc anti virus..... Or you should format your phone....  to remove virus.


----------



## sdmaverick (Aug 13, 2009)

@ziha

same here bro...dint face any of the mentioned issues...probably ure fone needs a hard reset...*#7370#

Cheers!


----------



## ziha786 (Aug 13, 2009)

yaa finally i was tried to hard reset my phone and now its working fine..... i know this solution but i want to know apart from this....


----------



## ziha786 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey guys check this New Nokia E72, Feature Really likes in this fone, but want to some difference between this and E71....
*www.nokia.co.in/find-products/products/nokia-e72/specifications


----------



## kwimp (Aug 18, 2009)

hey guys have any one checked any securing apps for My E75.... i need my contact and my msg security software....
has anyone know about this kind of software.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 20, 2009)

ovi mail is such a good email service i am using from jan 2009. i just saw an offer by nokia register your ovi account and get a smart guard software free for your mobile.....interesting for new ovi users.for more information...

*www.nokia.co.in/newsletter/ovi-newsletter


----------



## georgerobinson (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi guys,

try out the new apps from Ovi Store...just tried out a few freeware ones...

Timer Lite Touch (Free) is cool as a stopwatch app (need it for my exercise on the morning), also smartguard app is offered free for ovi mail users...

check this out! awesome : 

*www.emailwithease.com/forum/s...ead.php?t=5150


----------



## kwimp (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey Guys my unit is an E75-2 supplied by 3 Australia Firmware version is 100.48.78

Issues:-
Loses connection to cellular network
Screen flashing

Need Support


----------



## ziha786 (Sep 24, 2009)

ok guys,if you have 2 options to choose from N79 vs E75 which would you choose and why?


----------



## meryl (Sep 24, 2009)

E-series is much better than N-series because in E-series *forums.mobileburn.com/images/smilies/wink.gifit have a good processor speed and easily access the files. So better performance and to play games go for E-series and it have good resolution screen. With 16 million of colours.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 24, 2009)

Whats the current market price for E75??


----------



## meryl (Sep 25, 2009)

Its Rs.22,700=/-



sam9s said:


> Whats the current market price for E75??


----------



## talwar (Sep 30, 2009)

need some tips on ovi mail...what is difference between ovi mail and others... features and benefits...


----------



## meryl (Oct 1, 2009)

Sync Your Mobile Contacts With ovi and Update time to time there is no fear to loose contacts...
    another feature i like is the files on ovi. it shows all pc files on your mobile with complete access to download and view on the go just subscribe with files on ovi and sync your phone with pc files.
    common login for ovi and it will give u a all access to other ovi services such as share, maps, games, music, contacts etc.


----------

